# cracks



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fixed a house today with cracks on the paper tape ...cut the tape out and found no back fill !!!!
last photo has mesh a ff to fix corner


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

repair work


----------

